# To Restore, Or Not To Restore



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys

I'm in two minds on wether to get my Omega Geneve dial restored.










As you can see, the lacquer is peeling & does detract from the overall appearance of the watch, it is particularly noticeable in artificial light, but is also apparent in daylight.

So, any opinions & advice welcomed.

Cheers

R


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

If your going to keep it and you would like the dial to look nice then restore, if your ever intending to move it on think about keeping it original.

horses for courses ... me i would get a dial restoration done


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

get it restored ...then keep it :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Have words with Silver Hawk over on the Electric Watch sub Forum - he doesn't get out much onto the other sections, but he does know something about re-dials :yes:


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys

Thanks to all for the replies, looks like a restore is in order then :yes:

I should have said in my original post that this is a birth year watch - so it's a keeper.

Mel, thanks for the referral to Silver Hawk - only problem is I do not have enough posts to pm him :wallbash:

Cheers

R


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

No - don't do it. That is a lovely 1950s Geneve - the early ones were second only to the Constellation and are rare. Keep it as it is - you will devalue it by as much as 40% if you get it repainted. See if you can get the lacquer off and replaced by all means but do not repaint.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

aroma said:


> No - don't do it. That is a lovely 1950s Geneve - the early ones were second only to the Constellation and are rare. Keep it as it is - you will devalue it by as much as 40% if you get it repainted. See if you can get the lacquer off and replaced by all means but do not repaint.


Hi aroma

I wasn't aware that just the lacquer could be removed & re-coated, I thought that the whole dial would have to be restored - wouldn't that still affect the watch in the same way as a dial re-paint tho?

That would be a perfect solution, as I do not want a completely prestine watch, I want it to show it's 'provevance', but the peeling lacquer does spoil it.

Cheers

R


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You *CAN* go to the ball!

(Damn, Pantomime season coming up already :lol: )

Go to Electric Section and click on "ELECTRIC WATCHES" link in red letters at top of the section, that's Paul's website, and take the e-mail link from there. He's very approachable and will offer advice on redials and relaquers as he arranges this for Electric Watches AFAIK

Tell him I sent you if you like :rofl2:

ldman:


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

mel said:


> You *CAN* go to the ball!
> 
> (Damn, Pantomime season coming up already :lol: )
> 
> ...


Thanks mel, muchas gracias!

Cheers

R


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Many thanks to Paul @ ELECTRIC WATCHES for his advice on this.

So then guys, can anyone recommend a dial restorer?

Cheers

R


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I got an omega from kevkojak that had a great dial restoration


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

I know nothing, but think the old girl needs a new outfit to look 19 again. Why shouldn't you help her look her best? Pretty watch by the way...


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> I got an omega from kevkojak that had a great dial restoration


Hi gaz64

Was the dial restoration something that kevkojak got done for your watch, or was it already restored when you acquired it?

Cheers

R


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Old beauties like these Geneve watches need to look old - a redial would spoil things IMHO. This is mine BTW:










Solid 18kt Rose Gold with a solid Rose Gold dial - 1958 cal 491. They don't come much better

Cheers


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Ryan P said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > I got an omega from kevkojak that had a great dial restoration
> ...


i bought it off him restored but he will put you in touch with the people who did it i`m sure


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

aroma said:


> Old beauties like these Geneve watches need to look old - a redial would spoil things IMHO. This is mine BTW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beauty, & I take your point about they need to look old, but they also need to look nice!

Cheers

R


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> Ryan P said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


& therein lies my problem, I'm unable to use the pm facility - not enough posts.

Would it infringe any forum rules / protocol for members to cite suppliers or service providers they have found to useful, is there a section already set up on the forum for such ?

Cheers

R


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

That's my pretty kev has far better pics that was taken a minute or two ago


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Once restored it should look a beauty!


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, hopefully.

I suppose a picture would be in order when its done

Cheers

R


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Ryan P said:


> Yes, hopefully.
> 
> I suppose a picture would be in order when its done
> 
> ...


I have the details of where Kev sent the omega above to and also the place I sent my cal 865 chronostop to both of which i would recommend to anyone. all you need is to get 3 more posts or put you email on your profile page


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Well,if we're showing off early Omega Geneve(with that nice cursive script) here's my unrestored one.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Dr.f said:


> Well,if we're showing off early Omega Geneve(with that nice cursive script) here's my unrestored one.


The thing is I could live with that but not Ryan's


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dr.f said:


> Well,if we're showing off early Omega Geneve(with that nice cursive script) here's my unrestored one.


& that in essence is the crux of the matter - that 'cursive' script, not so common!

Nice watch btw.

Cheers

R


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> If your going to keep it and you would like the dial to look nice then restore, if your ever intending to move it on think about keeping it original.
> 
> horses for courses ... me i would get a dial restoration done


That's good advice- I recently had this same dilemma with a recently acquired Omega Flightmaster- did I keep the original dial or get a new one. In the end I decided to keep the dial and hands, as I can always change my mind later.


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd leave it personally looks good as it is


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys

Well as promised, here it is!

To say I'm pleased, is an understatement 










Cheers

R


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Obviously missed the original discussion, but that looks fabulous - well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks fantastic not suprised your please.

enjoy

cheers

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks excellent work from here! One way to look at it - in another thirty years, it'll be indistinguishable from an original dial so your restoration at this stage is not any kind of abomination, rather a 100,000 mile service job! :yes:

I'm not averse to a good re-dial, especially attached to a quality mechanism - - what's that about Plastic Surgery Darling? :lol:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Just one tiny thing, though - I would get your resto guy to put the grave accent back on GenÃ¨ve - being a linguist that would bug me! Shouldn't take him long.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

AVO said:


> Just one tiny thing, though - I would get your resto guy to put the grave accent back on GenÃ¨ve - being a linguist that would bug me! Shouldn't take him long.


& of course the G isn't the same, but it was the closest I could get done, it still looks a whole lot better than it was - to me anyway.

Many thanks for the positive comments guys.

Cheers

R


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

So can you tell me who did the re-paint? Just for future reference in case I need to go that way

Cheers


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

aroma said:


> So can you tell me who did the re-paint?	Just for future reference in case I need to go that way
> 
> Cheers


Hi

David R Bill & Sons Ltd

They only accept the dial, took around 2 weeks to do, they were really helpful when I gave them a call. Trade only tho'

Cheers

R


----------



## Dablitzer (Dec 20, 2012)

Lovely watches... Here's my 18ct Rose gold with two-toned dial. Incidentally this is my first ever post in this forum!


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, welcome Dablitzer - you obviously have very good taste. Is that a 9kt Dennison cased Geneve - if so can we have a few more photos as I just love those lugs!!

If it's a Dennison then I'd love to know the numbers inside the caseback - here is another of mine:-















[/img

Cheers


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Lets try that again:-










Cheers


----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

I would only get a dial refinished if it was totally knackered.


----------

